# Closet Space



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Have any of you installed drawers or shelves in the closets in place of the hanging clothes space that is there now? We found that when we camp, we don't have many hanging items and the space would be much more usable with shelves or drawers for folded items.

I am very interested in what solutions you came up with.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We used some the the sterilite modular drawer systems for now. Eventually, I think I want to add some actual shelves to the two side wardrobes in the bunkhouse, and maybe a lower drawer in each also, but that is some time in the future.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

In two of the three open pantry/closets I've installed shelves, I left one open to hang coats and others, but we may still swap that to shelves. With the hanging space in the front area we'd still have a place to hang some stuff.

We did make one change though, I removed the folding counter extension this weekend and my wife bought two of the larger Steralite drawers to hold bread and other items that didn't fit well in other places. These fit perfectly on the counter and gave us two more large drawers. When we travel they just rest on the bed.

I lucked out too since I had to promise *I won't do any modifications to the trailer on the trip* to her several times, but of course since this was her idea it was ok! Woohoo


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I need to do some wardrobe shelves. Piling clothes in them makes for frustration.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I guess I'm the lazy one around here. I keep all my clothes in the suitcase and put the suitcase on the top bunk that isn't being used. I do however use the hanging closet for raincoats and sweatshirts. They stay in the camper year round.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I added shelves to the closet to the left of the fridge


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Much the same with us. We put 2 of the sterilite drawers in the upper closet & left the bottom for the hanging stuff, which we don't usually have much of. I also put a couple drawers in the left side of the chest in the bunkhouse. For our family this gives everyone at least one drawer & some hanging space. We were pretty packed in for the week long trip but never a problem on weekend outings.

TM4


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I simply went to Home Depot and purchased some wire shelving 20" & 16" widths. I took out a slider and closet rods and added shelving were needed. I posted some pics in the gallery or you can see them under Mod update.

Very simple to install. I mounted them upside down and the lip now prevents the stuff from sliding during travels.

The biggest time is spent trying to figure out were and space between the shelves.

Thor


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Thor

Thanks for the input. Did you use regular screws to fasten the wire shelves to the walls. I wasn't sure how thick the white cabinet panel walls were, and I didn't want the srews to come thru to the other side. I was also a little concerned about screwing into the outer walls. I wasn't sure how thick it was and I definately didn't want to come thru the outside wall!! I wasn't sure how strong the inner walls were and not sure if they would hold a screw well.

I would appreciate any insight that you could give me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mac when I installed the shower door in my Outback I found some nifty wall screws that work perfect in the Outback. They are called Cobra Panel Driller (for paneling & hollow doors), these are shallow wide anchors that you can drive a screw into for securing something to a wall. Basically you drill a whole, drive the Panel Driller in then you drive a screw into it. They hold up to 25# of weight each both downward and pulling inside. I bought them at Lowe's in the area where you would buy normal dry wall mounts.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks a bunch. I'll go today.

What length srews should I use?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I am not familiar with the clothing space on anything but a 26 RS and 28 RSS (since both trailers have the four-bunk room). We are a family of 5, and the existing space in the bunk room (with two wardrobes and one large door chest) is more than adequate for us. In fact, we use one of the wardrobes for the laundry hamper.

I installed some shelves in the other wardrobe. Used velcro to fasten the shelving unit to the wall. Didn't care to put holes in the camper walls. Here is a photo:

http://www.benzel.net/camping/camper/camper03.htm

Randy


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Steve (Y-Guy)

I got some of the Cobra Panel Drillers that you suggested. Are you sure that all of the outside walls are thick enough that the panel drillers don't go all the way through both panels to the outside. I was particularly concerned about the front forward facing bulkhead. Since it is a curved surface, I'm not sure if it's the same thickness as the vertical side walls?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thor said:


> I simply went to Home Depot and purchased some wire shelving 20" & 16" widths. I took out a slider and closet rods and added shelving were needed. I posted some pics in the gallery or you can see them under Mod update.
> 
> Very simple to install. I mounted them upside down and the lip now prevents the stuff from sliding during travels.


Me too- very easy to do and helps organize that *huge* space.

Kevin P.


----------



## 219 (Mar 19, 2004)

I just bought some shelves that hang from the clothes rod in the closet (4 shelves) and then I have shelves when I need it and I can very easily unhook them, they collapse and I just leave on the floor of the closet. Now I have the best of both worlds. I'll try to find out where I bought them and let you know.


----------

